# car speaker system



## iyadabou (Jun 17, 2008)

hi people! i am confused with the speaker system in my car. my car cd player has the power of 4 X 40 watts. i changed my rear speakers and bought a pair of really nice and fantastic BLAUPUNKT 3-way 50 watt speakers. i have a perfect sound quality. i want to confirm, since the speakers are 50 watts and the player is 40 watts, there is no way i can blow the speakers, no matter how loud i put the volume, right? now i want to change my front speakers and they are 4x6 inch. the maximum i found in the local market is 2-way 25 watts for this size. my question is: if i mount these speaker and my player is 40 watts, will the speakers blow? and my next question, what is the diference between 2-way and 3-way speaker, and is it good to mount 3 way speaker in a care with front tweeter originally mounted? thanks


----------



## avira (Jul 21, 2008)

then set it via fader!!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Two way= woofer and tweeter
Three way=woofer, mid range and tweeter
The rears should be OK as long as when it is turned up the speaker is not distorting a lot. Fronts you can find better but if you have what you said then go with what Avira suggested then.


----------



## iyadabou (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks for the info, i will try buying better front speakers then.


----------



## Zanilth (Jul 25, 2008)

Alright, first off just to let you know...Although your CD player says it is a 40X4, that is 40 watts max...90% of the time, it's not pushing anywhere near that. RMS and Max are two different figures. Chances are, your speakers are seeing anywhere from 10-15 watts on a regular basis (if that.)

So speakers are the same btw...They are frequently sold by Max watts, which you don't want to look at. You need to look at the RMS watts more than anything. Match the RMS watt rating for the speakers and your player, and you should be good. 

Now, when dealing with amplifiers and subwoofers, it is very similar, but you also have to start really concerning yourself with OHMs. Thats another ballgame.


----------

